# Gee, I Was Happy With my Lathe Tools.....



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*...And then I saw this on eBay:*





































A "Holtszapffel" turning set, with a starting bid of $3200. There were no takers, perhaps it will be listed again.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That's a lot of turning


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

PK,
I bet you would have bought if this was included. Holtszapffel manufactured these. Sold many of them.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, *DonW*! I don't know how I'd ever get my money's worth out of such an extensive set of tooling.
*JimC:* Wow.. brass? never knew such a thing existed! Was this machine intended for metalworking? I like it!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I cannot imagine how ALL of those tools would ever be justified.

But, I can *poopie* bidding on it… and adding them to his collection (warehouse)... LOL

Hope you eventually get them, poopie…

Good Luck.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

It was built for ornamental turning in the 1800's in England.

Check this out and enjoy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holtzapffel


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I wonder if Harbor Freight would carry them.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's another one.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Dang! Looks more like clock works than a wood lathe. Can't EVEN imagine getting that puppy all mucked up with shavings.
Bill


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Just think of buying it without instructions! HA!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

All right….I'm getting more and more curious by the minute, thinking about Holtszappfel tools and machines…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

again, they look expensive


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

Don, they don't just LOOK expensive…. 

If you look around you can find some *VERY* cool ornamental work done on these. They do a lot more than just "make round". I suspect that owning one would be a lifetime endevour.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I love ornamental turning mostly carried out by the gentry including a few kings and Queens.Those old lathes make top notch prices and were all registered so that you can find out even today who placed the original order for these tools.Alistair


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Hogger270 (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't hold your breath, It will probably end up in a mm. Rose Engine kits are available for 3,4-5 figure prices and I believe at least one person is taking orders for compleet machines in the low 6 figure range. One can build their own as well. The internet can show you examples of people who have and are building now. Ornamental turning is not limited to Rose Engine work and Indexed work can be done with some existing wood lathes. An inexpensive indexing plate added to the spindle before threading on a chuck or faceplate will provide a starting place for others. From my knowledge standpoint nearly all Ornamntal work is very dependent on specilized equipment and as little of it is curently available and affordable, Anyone interested in persuing these lines should plan on building as much as they can.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Steampunk lathes… who'da thunk it?

Cool!


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I highly recommend reading the Holtszapffel books as well. It's kind of tough to read at one setting but there is a huge amount of information. Lots of detail on how the ornamental lathes were made and about turning in general.


----------

